# Bestlawn Soil Conditioner & Kelp Help



## Tfree20 (May 15, 2019)

I'm hoping someone here can give me a little direction on the following mixtures...

https://aroundtheyard.com/index.php...4:soil-conditioner-and-kelp-help-plus-humates

- Should I be measuring these any particular way, such as weight vs volume?
- Also, for sodium laureth sulfate, is 80oz a typo, should it be 8oz? That seems like a lot of SLES to be mixed in just 40oz of water.

I want to make sure I'm measuring these correctly so I'm efficient with my use, and because if 80oz is correct, then I need to order about 3x what I did of the SLES.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Seriously? Why wouldn't you ask this at ATY/Bestlawn? Their "juice", they would be the one's to ask, don't ya think?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Seriously? Why wouldn't you ask this at ATY/Bestlawn? Their "juice", they would be the one's to ask, don't ya think?


I don't blame him. There's a few people over there that aren't worth dealing with. Real condescending d bags.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? Why wouldn't you ask this at ATY/Bestlawn? Their "juice", they would be the one's to ask, don't ya think?
> ...


That may very well be true, however, why solicit conjecture when only the original author can clarify intent (typo)?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Probably because it's a pretty long thread over there and the formula changed as the thread went on. I can see that possibly be confusing for some people. They are both lawn care forums, I can see why he might think someone here was more familiar with it, especially if he is already set up to post here. Not much different than people discussing the Next products here. I also see why that might annoy you enough to post about it but it's really not worth your time is it?

Besides, when a man asks for help, you help him.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't believe it's a typo. The base mixture is supposed to be a "concentrate." From that 1 gallon of "concentrate" you apply 2oz per 1ksqft.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Back when I made a batch of this, I can't remember how I measured things, but I do remember using the dry SLS, I think I used 1lb of it, but don't hold me to that.

Actually dug some and this is quoting myself on that site back in the way back. Also saw a post saying everything is dry weight.
"When I made mine, I used dry SLS and mixed 1lb of the SLS powder with 240oz of water then 16oz liquid yucca to make two gallons of soil conditioner. I found the 1lb powder SLS to 2gal water ether in this thread or somewhere else I searched and read for days."


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> Besides, when a man asks for help, you help him.


Hence my original post, after 100 views and no replies.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's my recipe that I settled on after spending some time in that thread.
Heck, I may have even posted in it, until I realized that this community is so much more welcoming, friendly, and helpful.

Kelp Help:
1 gallon warm water
2 oz Kelp Extract Liquid
4oz humic acid extract (dry weight)

Soil Conditioner:
1/2 gallon warm water
16oz yucca extract liquid
4oz sodium laureth sulfate powder (dry weight, add and mix in slowly)
(I cut this recipe in half to fit it in a gallon jug)

Apply both at 2oz of concentrate per 1,000 sq feet.
Dilute in any amount of water to achieve optimal coverage.

Apply every 2 weeks in poor soils.


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

craigdt said:


> Here's my recipe that I settled on after spending some time in that thread.
> Heck, I may have even posted in it, until I realized that this community is so much more welcoming, friendly, and helpful.
> 
> Kelp Help:
> ...


Do these concentrates expire? Oh and what kind of sprayer do you use?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Phaseshift said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my recipe that I settled on after spending some time in that thread.
> ...


This is a great question.

My gut says these have a pretty good shelf life... but I don't really know.
Mine havent started to separate, or change color or smell any different.

Anyone else care to chime in?

Edit- For my sprayer, look at the link in my sig


----------

